# Sticky  How did you find GTA Aquaria?



## holocron

Members old and new, let us know how you found your way to GTA Aquaria! Inquiring minds want to know 

I voted other, because it's probably fairly obivous how I found it


----------



## Grey Legion

Heard about it over at Pricenetwork.ca


----------



## nightowl1350

LOL...is that found or founded it? I was invited by none other than Holocron


----------



## Ciddian

Ran told me!! ^^ ...ranman is awesome


----------



## kweenshaker

There was a post about it on Simply Discus.


----------



## MartinW

I think Jess told me


----------



## wtac

I joined b/c Holocron held my fav water bucket hostage.


----------



## Ciddian

LOL wtac!

Yea i think i send you the email cause i missed yas Martin ^^


----------



## holocron

wtac said:


> I joined b/c Holocron held my fav water bucket hostage.


That's right buddy, don't forget I know where you keep it!! Don't ever think of leaving! (insert dramatic creepy music here).


----------



## Aki

Hello,
my name is Aki, I found this forum posted on Craig's list.


----------



## Ciddian

Awesome!! love that list ^^

Welcome Aki!


----------



## MartinW

Missed ya too Jess.

I'll have to keep an eye on my buckets!


----------



## wtac

You can glue a novelty pool of vomit on the bottom .


----------



## TheoryOfAJayman

Heard about the site on pricenetwork.ca

Seems quite a few fish nuts are migrating to this site lately .....


----------



## ranmasatome

You're my buddy.. how can i not know..lol..


----------



## MT-ED

Harold at The Menagerie told me.

Martin.


----------



## Canadiancray

I was told this was where all the trouble makers hang out!!!

So I thought COOL!!!! Thats for me.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

LOL .. CC

Harold mention this site in one of you his fish stock email.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## holocron

hahah if good conversation/debate and a free speaking environment means trouble makers, then bring it on! 

ps - i miss those newsletters as of late..


----------



## copperleaf

I found this place through http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/


----------



## Ciddian

Thats awsome


----------



## DaFishMan

Just caught one of Holocron's posts in APC in which he mentioned the site. Nice to see so many familiar names in here


----------



## Exothermic

Hi,

My name is Rob. I don't know if anyone still uses this thread as I didn't see anything recent here, but I found this site as an off-shoot of a web seach I was doing for something else.


----------



## Brian

Welcome to the site, you can introduce yourself in your own post if you wish


----------



## Tabatha

Google-y. Happy I did!


----------



## Shattered

Google... good ol'reliable Google.


----------



## Ciddian

Hehehe ^_^

Welcome!


----------



## Fishfinder

Cant remember actually.... possibly google, but possibly also off of someone at PNaquaria.


----------



## Ciddian

Yea i dont recall myself..  I knew people from the allthingsaquatic days.. X)


----------



## WaterWorld

At the time I was looking for an aquarium forum to join and happen to run into GTA Aquaria. It's a good thing I did!


----------



## Riceburner

google search


----------



## Bigsexybadguy

Found it off of google, and heard about it almost immediately on PN.

I don't post much, but I enjoy the good-natured banter. There are also some pretty terrific people here.

Very laid-back and mature, which is appreciated.

BSB


----------



## ThisGuy

i am a member of fishlore.com i asked a question about fish stores in Toronto and a member sent me a link to this place, it is a carbon copy of fishlore.


----------



## Sameer

I wanted to buy plants like the glosso which no store I knew had. I even went to China town to see if they had it but still, they didnt have it. At that time I didnt know Managarie existed. So, I heard from my friend that this member Jrs is selling plant packages on the KWAS forum. I joined the forum and liked his deals. But the only problem was he was just too far. So I did a quick search of I think Toronto Aquaria Clubs or something and I found this GTAAquaria. This was perfect, there was a live community and people were selling and buying in the GTA. Still I like some of the deals here but its either in mississauga or brampton or downtown. In stead, I go to Managarie. So thats my story of how I found this forum. Oh, when I do get my 45 G tank running I really need to get the dwarf hair grass, its $15 at Managarie which is toooo much for me. Ill post when I need it.

In all, great forum!


----------



## lili

... from a member of FishLore posting.


----------



## Ciddian

Hey guys! welcome to Gtaa :3 Thank you for the feedback!

Hey TG, do you mean the vBulletin® layout looks the same? I had to peek over at FL as i had never been there. I usually haunt GTaa or UB. Lots of sites use this program i've noticed... Not to much else i saw the same other than the obvious topics you'd need to have for a fish forum? lol.

We try to keep this site GTA baised but good on FL.


----------



## lili

FishLore has nice people too. Me like it but I've abandoned it for GTA ... The location it's important and the store details, water, fishes from same provider .... are useful info. Also the "real" people like Harold that you can actualy go talk to (though I never did, just an example) it make you feel .... "at home".
Keep up with good work Cid.
L


----------



## Ciddian

Hey thanks Lili :3


----------



## redclove

google. was hoping there was something local out there, and here it is.


----------



## KevD

I've mentioned this before but some clown by the name of Matt asked Dan who asked me to add a link to it from the MOPS/aquarist.info site so I did back in 2006. Strange how I only joined up a month or so ago


----------



## Ciddian

Hehehe.. Well thank heavens for that chain of events. :3


----------



## fishkidsmom

*How I found you all!*

I found a link on Loaches Online while doing research.


----------



## gunnerx

I typed "toronto aquarium forums" on Google. Gee, which site popped up first?


----------



## Ciddian

Yay loaches online rocks! 

LOL Gunn


----------



## fishlover93

i found it because one of my dads friend told me about it


----------



## atclarkson

Was just looking for a forum closer to home than Singapore....

I found it


----------



## Daveyman

I found it on Kijiji!


----------



## pat3612

I dont remember but I love it


----------



## newbiefishfanatic

i believe i was on TWAS.ca and there was a link to here...or maybe it was KWAS.ca....either way, it was a link from another fishy website.


----------



## gamexeater

I remember finding it while searching on google for some plant and i just book marked it thinking "this might come in handy later." Lo and behold it's becoming quite handy


----------



## gullyfourmyle

Typed in GTA forums while I was looking for a political forum to post an article I wrote about a series of government crimes here in Ontario. 

Got distracted.

Since I was in the tropical fish hobby and business for a long time, I decided to to stay and look around, see what's new, what's changed and maybe offer some interesting information that's still useful.


----------



## grump

Hi all I found it on fishlore was looking for a forum more local too were I live... Thx Rob


----------



## *Danny***

*Hi, everyone*

I find here from Fijiji Aquarium setion by some one posted it, I'm Discuss fish keeper, breeder for many years since I was in backhome. I quit that hobbie for a while when my children when they was young, and now I return it for the Altum. Hopfully you guy can provide me some precious experience which I need to learn.

Thanks

Dannis


----------



## xtc

i found it on another forum


----------



## LionHead

*Pleased to meet ya!*

I typed "GTA fishing stores" On google and found a list of stores from the forum... As it turned out they were posted in 2007 and none are open today.... I guess its a tough industry to keep up with  
I keep fancy goldfish, Orendas Lionheads and ranchus. I take my collection very serious and I am looking for any place that deals in quality fish. 
I am very glad to have found this forum and I hope to find people to share ideas and information with.


----------



## Ciddian

thank you for letting us know!


----------



## damianrosario2000

this site is good however I would like to know if some spanish speaker fellow is willing to check on drpez.com to translate some of the articles displayed there. thanks damian


----------



## marbss

damianrosario2000 said:


> this site is good however I would like to know if some spanish speaker fellow is willing to check on drpez.com to translate some of the articles displayed there. thanks damian


have you tried pasting http://www.drpez.net/portal/ into

http://babelfish.yahoo.com or http://translate.google.com

they seem to do a decent job


----------



## damianrosario2000

i haven't tried that but most translators, translate word per word instead of the whole sentence. for me its the same because i'm a native spanish speaker but you should check on it if you have the time, there's lots of DIY projects, as well as information. I noticed that the DIY section here is short and lacks originality on the projects, maybe because on the US and Canada people is used to buy things already built but on my country as well as south and central america or europem it's quite expensive to buy this kind of things. I don't want to offend anyone, its the opinion of a argentinian guy who never went to another foreign country. GTA Mods Don't take it as an insult but as a way to improve the forum.


----------



## vinjo

A forum post on monsterfishkeepers.com that was polling for who is a member of a local fishkeepers club.

I voted not part of one, and wrote because I didn't know of any Toronto web site and then someone linked this place. Sure glad they did.


----------



## bigfishy

vinjo said:


> A forum post on monsterfishkeepers.com that was polling for who is a member of a local fishkeepers club.
> 
> I voted not part of one, and wrote because I didn't know of any Toronto web site and then someone linked this place. Sure glad they did.


same, someone linked me from monsterfishkeepers.com to this site


----------



## sudz

Someone Implied they were a member on aquariumadvice.com. thought i'd check it out


----------



## sujeev87

*Serendipity*

I got sick and tired of finding websites from the states and just googled toronto aquarium forums or something like that and i luckily found this great forum


----------



## pcdawg

A simple google in search of local canadian forums and this came up.


----------



## Icy88

I just kinda stumbled on these forums while I was searching for hardware stuff online. I didn't even know that it was a forum for GTA aqua hobbyists until I explored the site.


----------



## Syed

Searched up "Fish stores in the GTA". This was the first website to pop up lol


----------



## Ciddian

Ohhh nice!!! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Carlito

Google search

I found many sites that had mostly American and British members and I was looking for a Canadian site and found this one to my liking and there's a lot of friendly and helpful people on here!


----------



## jen_jen_ng

A member (now my fish buddy) from GTAA pm me about it on Fishlore  hehe

Jennifer


----------



## tranceaddict

found it while looking at a planted tank images on google


----------



## SHORTY

My LFS told me about this Great site "NOT" I doubt that many LFS want there customers to see the light or be informed.  The site kept popping up on my never ending search for answers (google pages from Canada).

Thanks, 

SHORTY.


----------



## bigfishy

Some dude in monsterfishkeepers.com told me to come here and I think that person is called Characinfan.


----------



## sketchillus

The guy at aquainspiration told me


----------



## HOWsMom

I'm not 100% sure if I found it via google, or on fishlore . . .

Either way - I like that it's local, and more active than the durham board is.


----------



## iam.mike

HOWsMom said:


> I like that it's local, and more active than the durham board is.


 +1

Google is your friend


----------



## Ciddian

thx always for the feedback guys


----------



## Mlevi

Hiya everyone....

Found this site browsing online.
It is amazing how much collective knowledge there is on this site. More than that, I'm blown away by how willing everyone is to help each other. It gives me confidence to tackle this hobby, as, I know if i get stuck, all I have to do is appeal to the goodwill of the members of this forum. Keep up the great job!


----------



## iBetta

i browsed this site (found on google) while googling how to treat algae, looking at planted tank pics etc, then i finally had the courage to join!


----------



## Mr. Scruples

Hi, All!

I found the site through Google while planning a small community tank for my son (14 months, _OBSESSED_ with fish ). I had a couple of tanks when I was younger, but need all the info I can get now.. looks like I found the right place


----------



## disman_ca

Google was how I stumbled across it looking for a local site.


----------



## fury165

AJ from AP sent me  ROLF. Actually found it through a google search for GTA fish stores


----------



## muskieboy

I was googling for some fish stores when I came across the thread with the list of stores.


----------



## skyedale

*How I found GTA*

A fellow dog show person told me about it when we were at a dog show. Seems he also is a fish hobbist.


----------



## Salt_Creep

Google search as well lol


----------



## Bebu

Google searches consistently brought up discussions from this forum...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scotmando

Bebu said:


> Google searches consistently brought up discussions from this forum...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


same with me


----------



## Jebelz008

Hi all,
I once bought a filter on Kijiji and I asked the guy about Zebra L46 and he told me to look on GTA,since that day I visiste the site almost every day.
Nancy


----------



## dragon1974

When I googled, I would almost always end up on the GTA forums and was unable to see the pics when I was on the site, so I joined LOL. I'm also a member of PN and some users told me about GTA also.


----------



## MsDebz001

I was surfing the web looking for people who sell Pink & Purple Mystery Snails in Etobicoke or somewhere I can get to by TTC.


----------



## PReed

I was surfing for good info about setup, filters, fish etc... and was really happy to see a local site keep coming up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellow293

Apart from doing a google search, a friend I work with mentioned this site. She's not a hobbyist, but a friend of hers is and so here I am.


----------



## Wiggler

found it on google search...while looking for Betta breeders in the GTA...
glad I found you all 🐡🐠🐟


----------



## Stacewonel

I'm in the planning stage of putting together a large tank devoted to SA cichlids. I have been surfing for information about what types I want, aquascape ideas, how to put together a sump filtration with a refugium and of course finding reasonable deals on equipment and breeders. I'm just outside the western edge of the GTA but go into Toronto all the time to visit friends.


----------

